# What type of doctor?



## Guest (Nov 15, 2001)

I just came from a disheartening appt. with my GI and could use some help. After letting me know that my blood tests and colonoscopy were normal, excpet for one polyp he removed, he said I have in his words "supposed IBS". He didn't offer any more information on IBS or treatment/coping options. Luckily I had suspected that I had IBS and did research on my own beforehand so I was not in the dark about the symptoms. He said food and stress are probably the triggers which I know, and when I asked him is he could do a lactose and fructose test to see if I was intolerant in those areas he said he could but he wasn't going to b/c is was a complicated test, and that I should just cut out dairy all together to be safe. (Even though I told him that the night before I had eaten alot of cheese and was just fine). I told him that I was overwhelmed because I didn't know how to do start trying to identify trigger foods.I then asked him about recommendations on how to start identifying food and he told me to just watch it and "not eat things like pizza" which I never even ate to begin with. Finally I asked him what meds either over the counter or prescription he could recommend to help with the severe cramping and stomach pains I get and he suggested Immodium. I told him that Immodium makes me too constipated but he said he had no other suggestions and that was it. Our entire appt lasted no lie - 2 minutes! My question is what are my next steps? I would like to find a doctor who believes that IBS is not just caused from eating too much pizza, and that will be helpful in describing IBS and how to manage it, but I am not sure if a GI is my best bet or if I should be looking for a different type of doctor. Can anyone help?ps: He also did not explain what polyps were and what they were caused from (I was too frazzled to even ask) and if i need to worry about them in the future. Any info on polyps?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Some people are satisfied with the diagnosis that you have received as it ruled out other illnesses that might have similiar symptoms.However, studies have shown that a good health care - patient relationship goes a long way to helping an IBS sufferer cope with their symptoms.I recommend that you review the report that your GI will be sending your family physician with your family physician. Explain your concerns about food intolerances, diet, etc... Your family physician should be more than capable at working with you to devise an appropriate program.Good luck.Jeffrey Roberts


----------

